# Amazon scores two Golden Globes, Netflix debuts House of Cards trailer



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Amazon scores two Golden Globes, Netflix debuts House of Cards trailer*

The Golden Globe Awards were a triumph for internet TV services, as Amazon and Netflix scored wins for their original series -- all on a night when the big four broadcast networks didn't win any. Amazon had two awards to Netflix's one, and won their head to head battle as its hit Transparent triumphed in the "Best TV Series, Musical or Comedy" category that included Orange is the New Black, Silicon Valley, Jane the Virgin and Girls. Series star Jeffrey Tambor collected the other award for Best Actor in a TV Comedy. Netflix won a single award (Kevin Spacey, Best Actor in a TV Drama, House of Cards) but might have given us the best moment of the evening by releasing a trailer for House of Cards season three....

Full Story Here


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm a little unclear.

I think "Transparent" is one of the best TV shows produced in a decade or more as I noted in December in the thread Amazon's "Transparent" a nominees for WGA awards in the "TV Show Talk" forum area.

But I don't know where to start threads about specific shows available only on internet streaming services. Obviously, the shows would be of interest to participants in this Internet Streaming Services forum area, but I don't want others to not have a chance to find out about the shows.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I suggest here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/36-tv-show-talk/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I suggest here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/36-tv-show-talk/


That was my inclination, but I wasn't sure.


----------

